# Ending the great mewing debate once and for all (LITERALLY EVERYONE GTFO IN HERE NOW)



## retard (Dec 22, 2019)

While nearly everyone acknowledge mewing is legit as a preventative/developing, there is still an ongoing debate on whether mewing is legit for changing your features. This is concrete evidence that mewing DOES work.

The current premise of progress pics by taking a picture of your side profile is inherently flawed, there is so much room for error. Frontal pictures are 100x better for gauging progress. With side profile pictures angle, lighting, and BF %, posture all contribute and are the main reasons why these types of progress pics are not good for judging changes. While they can be effective if all of those 4 variables are accounted for. Most of the time they are not. This is why we have to find a different way to gauge the progress that ignores these variables. Now lets first decide on a trait that we will associate mewing with, despite their being many aspects of your face to change we will use maxillary/zygomatic width for our parameters of measuring change. A long and narrow face is associated with mouth breathing. While good oral posture is associated with a wide and robust face. Aka maxilla and zygomatic width. Many people will say "muh suture closes" and its impossible to expand the maxilla after a certain age, but that however is not true.

To accurately measure the width of the face we need a part on the face that will never change, on its own, and also without mew changes. This will be the constant. Im going to use the iris as the constant. Using this will guarantee that the ratios are consistent. For gauging changes by mewing I will use bizygomatic widths. As this is associated with proper development. By diving the length of the bizygomatic by the length of iris you will get a ratio. This ratio essentially tells you how wide your face is with extreme precision. Since the iris never changes, and the ONLY factor that will affect the numerical length of the bizygomatic is lens distortion

*lighting, angles, and body fat changes will have no impact on this way of measuring progress, *If we can account for lens distortion and making sure that it is consistent through both pics, there will be minimal changing factors. Obviously angle does play an impact in measuring, but its so easy to remain the same angle a frontal pic/selfie than when you are sticking the camera out to the side and looking straight ahead and have to worry about your head tilt, phone tilt, how far away the phone is from you etc. By using this method it is full proof to showing changes in the width of the maxilla, a fundamental part of the changes from mewing.


Here are the examples. The formula for the ratio again is *Bizygomatic distance/Length of iris* the higher the number, the wider the face became. A ratio change of +0.2 displays meh-good progress from mewing, while anything .35+ is great progress, .8+ is astro level changes

Using photos of our beloved MM's demonstrates that the ratio will remain the same if you are not doing anything to change it. Obv gandy and oprys face didnt change, therefor their ratios stay extremely similar to their other photos. While on the other hand people who mew have a significant increase in their ratio, showing an increase in maxillary and zygomatic width, a corner stone of mewing changes along with forward growth.




The first two people are in their 20s and received minor changes compared to Ead, Astro, and that reddit kid who were much younger when mewing, so yes progress is slowed down the older you are and it probably continually slows even after their ages. However this also displays MSE can give SIGNIFICANT changes to facial width even if you are past the age that mewing will be effective for you. But for people under 20, mewing WILL give you changes.



The two people in their twenties who mewed for 2 years had an increase in their ratio by around .2, while Ead had a changed of .4 so around double theirs.

Astro had an increase of nearly an entire digit, and the kid from reddit is 19 and mewed for 2 years and had an increase of his ratio by .4, so the same changes you would get from MSE if you waited 10 years.





TLDR: mewing changes can be proved by diving bizygomatic length by iris (a constant) that shows maxillary expansion with a very high precision. Mewing speed of changes go down drastically after age 20-21, MSE is very legit too


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 22, 2019)

FUUCK GANDY DDESCENDING


----------



## Hades (Dec 22, 2019)

Great thread. That is the best way to measure results hands down.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Dec 22, 2019)

even just seeing progress pics of astro makes me lose all respect for mewing deniers


----------



## عبد الرحمن (Dec 22, 2019)

High IQ thread INDEED.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 22, 2019)

Only braindead retards would deny the benefits of NATURAL POSTURE. Imagine telling a guy there's no reason to walk straight because it's not going to affect his spine anymore lmao, slit your wrist if you disagree


----------



## lookserumaxeru (Dec 22, 2019)

there's honestly almost no reason not to mew anyways just do it fags lol


----------



## Deleted member 3593 (Dec 22, 2019)

wtf those 2 people on the bottom changed DRASTICALLY. 

awesome thread nontheless


----------



## retard (Dec 22, 2019)

*mods pin this thread *


----------



## Fat cunt (Dec 22, 2019)

what is the best way to mew?


----------



## retard (Dec 22, 2019)

Fat cunt said:


> what is the best way to mew?


I don’t think there is a best way, just tongue fully on roof including posterior third, and teeth together


----------



## Fat cunt (Dec 22, 2019)

retard said:


> I don’t think there is a best way, just tongue fully on roof including posterior third, and teeth together


if you want to expand the palate shouldnt your teeth be slightly apart?


----------



## retard (Dec 22, 2019)

Fat cunt said:


> if you want to expand the palate shouldnt your teeth be slightly apart?


no keeping your teeth together will give you a better ramus and gonial angle, and grow your jaw forwards

I’ve expanded lots with teeth together


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Dec 22, 2019)

@Lorsss


----------



## Fat cunt (Dec 22, 2019)

retard said:


> no keeping your teeth together will give you a better ramus and gonial angle, and grow your jaw forwards


boyo i have retainers on my front 4 teeth (wired) will mewing still be any good to me? i have the forward growth of opry but its downgrown


----------



## retard (Dec 22, 2019)

Fat cunt said:


> boyo i have retainers on my front 4 teeth (wired) will mewing still be any good to me? i have the forward growth of opry but its downgrown


I don’t really know personally how it works but I know mike said that he actually recommends people get retainers on their front few teeth to prevent relapse

so it should be fine


----------



## bassfreak (Dec 22, 2019)

retard said:


> I don’t think there is a best way, just tongue fully on roof including posterior third, and teeth together


it is over when i cant do that ? i mean i can put my tongue on the roof with teeth together but its rly hard


----------



## retard (Dec 22, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> @Lorsss


your anti mew cope is over boyo


bassfreak said:


> it is over when i cant do that ? i mean i can put my tongue on the roof with teeth together but its rly hard


it will just take time, I sounded like darth vader when I first started doing it properly, now there is no noise at all when I fully mew, it just takes time and dedication, the more you mew while it’s uncomfortable now the quicker it will get easier


----------



## bassfreak (Dec 22, 2019)

retard said:


> your anti mew cope is over boyo
> 
> it will just take time, I sounded like darth vader when I first started doing it properly, now there is no noise at all when I fully mew, it just takes time and dedication, the more you mew while it’s uncomfortable now the quicker it will get easier


i mean my tongue barely fit in that position


----------



## retard (Dec 22, 2019)

bassfreak said:


> i mean my tongue barely fit in that position


Start off slowly just put as much tongue as you can fit comfortably, and slowly increase the amount of tongue up there over a period of months and it will eventually be wide enough for your whole tongue

the time it takes will vary with your age though


----------



## bassfreak (Dec 22, 2019)

retard said:


> Start off slowly just put as much tongue as you can fit comfortably, and slowly increase the amount of tongue up there over a period of months and it will eventually be wide enough for your whole tongue
> 
> the time it takes will vary with your age though


im oldcell by this forum standards jfl


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 22, 2019)

The only problem with comparing frontal pictures is if you are turning your head more up or more down in one picture it will significantly change midface ratios. It looks like the dirty blonde-haired guy on the right did just that (notice the different amount of nostril display in the after).

*But all this shows is Ronald got better results with MSE in 3 months than younger people did mewing for years.*


----------



## retard (Dec 22, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> The only problem with comparing frontal pictures is if you are turning your head more up or more down in one picture it will significantly change midface ratios. It looks like the dirty blonde-haired guy on the right did just that (notice the different amount of nostril display in the after).
> 
> *But all this shows is Ronald got better results with MSE in 3 months than younger people did mewing for years.*


rotating head up and down doesnt affect it, since your still measuring the widest part of the face. Right and left however does affect it. While there might be some slight discrepancy in their ratios before and after due to angle differnces it wouldnt be more than .13 at the very maximum.

ya mse is like mewing on steroids for maxilla widening, however it wont give you the forward growth or jaw upswing like mewing would


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Dec 22, 2019)

@currycel123


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 22, 2019)

retard said:


> rotating head up and down doesnt affect it, since your still measuring the widest part of the face. Right and left however does affect it. While there might be some slight discrepancy in their ratios before and after due to angle differnces it wouldnt be more than .13 at the very maximum.
> 
> ya mse is like mewing on steroids for maxilla widening, however it wont give you the forward growth or jaw upswing like mewing would


No it affects how tall your midface is which would affect any sort of ratios based on the compactness of the midface.


----------



## Deleted member 4416 (Dec 22, 2019)

does not work imo, but nice post


----------



## maxmendietta (Dec 22, 2019)

Yes.
Keep rubbing Kike Mew's Cum on your palates.


----------



## retard (Dec 22, 2019)

maxmendietta said:


> Yes.
> Keep rubbing Kike Mew's Cum on your palates.


keep rotting


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 22, 2019)

everyone should mew just because it’s correct oral posture. 

NO ONE IRL is going to recognize changes in your face from mewing especially if you’re already low BF. the only changes that are noticeable are from high bf people who lost BF and made their hyoid bone higher. 

*if you need to draw lines and do mathematical ratios and concepts to see if mewing changes your face, it’s pretty obvious the changes are small and unnoticeable to the majority of people lol. *


----------



## maxmendietta (Dec 22, 2019)

retard said:


> keep rotting


Ngl i have been biggest mewer. I actually have several appointments with Mr Mike Mew each week, he pushes his tongue on my upper palate while i rest my burning titanium pressured tongue.


----------



## retard (Dec 22, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> everyone should mew just because it’s correct oral posture.
> 
> NO ONE IRL is going to recognize changes in your face from mewing especially if you’re already low BF. the only changes that are noticeable are from high bf people who lost BF and made their hyoid bone higher.
> 
> *if you need to draw lines and do mathematical ratios and concepts to see if mewing changes your face, it’s pretty obvious the changes are small and unnoticeable to the majority of people lol. *


the changes are incredibly noticeable in most of those people, just you need to find a way to explain everything on here or there will be multiple autists who still deny it


----------



## needsolution (Dec 22, 2019)

so how much Ronald Ead face widened
like 3-4mm or what


----------



## retard (Dec 22, 2019)

needsolution said:


> so how much Ronald Ead face widened
> like 3-4mm or what


not for sure probably a bit more than that though


----------



## needsolution (Dec 22, 2019)

retard said:


> not for sure probably a bit more than that though


lifefuel for my not too wide face, i mean its enough wide to avoid horse face but not wide enough


----------



## betamanlet (Dec 22, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> No it affects how tall your midface is which would affect any sort of ratios based on the compactness of the midface.


Did you even read OP's method?


----------



## needsolution (Dec 22, 2019)

yeah tbh i measured it, if he has average bizygomatic then his face should get widened like 4.5-5mm


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 22, 2019)

betamanlet said:


> Did you even read OP's method?



Yes only skimmed it. He was moreso talking about ES ratio if I understood correctly.
Or if not ES ratio then still just measuring width.

For that specifically camera lens is vital.

For instance, Astrosky’s before and after (bottom left) should be discarded for this reason.


----------



## retard (Dec 22, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> Yes only skimmed it. He was moreso talking about ES ratio if I understood correctly.
> Or if not ES ratio then still just measuring width.
> 
> For that specifically camera lens is vital.
> ...


not at all es ratio is the distance of how the IPD fits into the byzgyomatic this is just using the iris as a constant for telling change to maxillary/zygomatic width, not really related

Yes astros camera lens is obviously different, but still massive changes disregarding that


----------



## MrGlutton (Dec 22, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> Yes only skimmed it. He was moreso talking about ES ratio if I understood correctly.
> Or if not ES ratio then still just measuring width.
> 
> For that specifically camera lens is vital.
> ...


your retarded if you think that's lens distortion


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Dec 22, 2019)

retard said:


> the changes are incredibly noticeable in most of those people, just you need to find a way to explain everything on here or there will be multiple autists who still deny it


cope


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 22, 2019)

MrGlutton said:


> your retarded if you think that's lens distortion



Cope away then, there’s no helping you.


retard said:


> not at all es ratio is the distance of how the IPD fits into the byzgyomatic this is just using the iris as a constant for telling change to maxillary/zygomatic width, not really related
> 
> Yes astros camera lens is obviously different, but still massive changes disregarding that



Yeah I realized it’s just to measure midface/zygo width, though change in ES ratio would still translate to this.

Glad you can agree Astro’s has Lens distortion.


----------



## retard (Dec 22, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> Cope away then, there’s no helping you.
> 
> 
> Yeah I realized it’s just to measure midface/zygo width, though change in ES ratio would still translate to this.
> ...


he has it, it isn’t the main reason for the insane changes in his face though, he could go back to that same camera, and distance and with his face today and he would look very different than the before picture


lookserumaxeru said:


> there's honestly almost no reason not to mew anyways just do it fags lol


how does this get more reactions than my actual thread jfl 

wheres the rope


----------



## retard (Dec 23, 2019)

*How has this thread not been pinned yet?!?!? 
truly abominable *


----------



## tincelw (Dec 23, 2019)

retard


Spoiler



great thread bro


----------



## diggbicc (Dec 23, 2019)

AutisticBeaner said:


> even just seeing progress pics of astro makes me lose all respect for mewing deniers





retard said:


> *How has this thread not been pinned yet?!?!?
> truly abominable *


*low T MODS*


----------



## retard (Dec 23, 2019)

just measured my ratio- an increase of .26 over 13.5 months, major life fuel at this rate i should be able to increase to over .4 in the coming year


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 23, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> everyone should mew just because it’s correct oral posture.
> 
> NO ONE IRL is going to recognize changes in your face from mewing especially if you’re already low BF. the only changes that are noticeable are from high bf people who lost BF and made their hyoid bone higher.
> 
> *if you need to draw lines and do mathematical ratios and concepts to see if mewing changes your face, it’s pretty obvious the changes are small and unnoticeable to the majority of people lol. *





retard said:


> just measured my ratio- an increase of .26 over 13.5 months, major life fuel at this rate i should be able to increase to over .4 in the coming year



*Mewing posts are rarely taken seriously because of the fact that either the same angles aren’t being used, or there’s likely camera lens distortion. As well as the fact that mewers have a huge incentive to even subconsciously fraud their results.*

In this case at least 2 of the mewing before and afters used by @retard have lens distortion (the ones on the bottom left)

and he even claimed the one in the most bottom left still had crazy width changes regardless of lens distortion, _the only problem is that person (Astro Sky) is highly suspected for having cheekbone fillers, since they appeared after he supposedly did bonesmashing lmfao._

*Compare any of these mewing before and afters to ones with photographs that show undeniable change IN HIGH QUALITY COMPARABLE PHOTOS AND that include subjects that have only done the protocol that is being described (unlike Astro sky),*









*This guys an ortho student who did MSE and has zero reason to try to add fillers to his face to hype up his results (unlike Astro Sky who’s built a brand as the mewing kid). He’s even gone as far as saying since he still hasn’t totally finished MSE he can’t fully endorse it—as unbiased and unlikely to have an incentive to fraud anything as it gets.*

*No amount of lens distortion could ever explain the above results, and the angle is near identical... if he hadn’t been able to expand his midface and zygos, the change in ogee curve shouldn’t be there.*






noped said:


> how do you get an appointment for MSE, like call your ortho on the phone and set an appointment and tell them BS about nasal pathways being blocked so they can give you mse?



Best way is to do research and either:
•find someone who actually does MSE near you

Or if that doesn’t work/ is unlikely....

•find someone who has a background in having an interest in addressing airway issues (should be easily found on their website). they should be receptive to the idea of MSE then. Also look for phrases like “dentofacial orthopedics” on their website.


----------



## retard (Dec 23, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> *Mewing posts are rarely taken seriously because of the fact that either the same angles aren’t being used, or there’s likely camera lens distortion. As well as the fact that mewers have a huge incentive to even subconsciously fraud their results.*
> 
> In this case at least 2 of the mewing before and afters used by @retard have lens distortion (the ones on the bottom left)
> 
> ...


and what reason do you have to believe astro had fillers? good results lmao yes he did get legit changes but so did the other people who mewed for them, i dont know what other guy you are saying has lens distortion but im guessing its the guy in the bottom right, and the distortion would of been so minimal, it would of never resulted in the .4 ratio increase he got.


also just ask your self, have you EVER seen someone have as good results as astro from any surgery ever, for all the changes he had it would of required atleast 7 procedures minimum, and would of never came out as flawlessly as they did


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 23, 2019)

retard said:


> and what reason do you have to believe astro had fillers?



*There were old posts either in the great work or in lookism that showed pretty much with time stamps how he suddenly got cheekbones out of nowhere, moreso than any other mewing before and after.* The kind of results children get after a few years of mewing in way less time.
I’m happy to believe he improved his lower third and maybe even protracted his mandible and maxilla through mewing, but *getting cheekbones to pop that much and increase the Bizygomatic width through mewing when you consider the before is laughable*. _He probably even knew so himself which is why he claimed he got them through bonesmashing JFL._





retard said:


> i dont know what other guy you are saying has lens distortion but im guessing its the guy in the bottom right, and the distortion would of been so minimal, it would of never resulted in the .4 ratio increase he got.


Ironically the guy on the bottom right was the highest quality/similarity pictures out of all of the mewing ones.

*I was referring the girl on the left.*




*If you seriously don’t see DRASTIC lens distortion, in her before photos AND in Astro’s before photo just underneath,* the kind of lens distortion which would put those changes you measured in their faces into question, *then I’m sorry but you’re coping to the moon and back and you are so helpless that any further response to you is a waste of time.*






retard said:


> also just ask your self, have you EVER seen someone have as good results as astro from any surgery ever, for all the changes he had it would of required atleast 7 procedures minimum, and would of never came out as flawlessly as they did



JFL at thinking Astrosky’s results would need at least SEVEN procedures

Boy have you guzzled the Mew Koolaid or what?



Spoiler



Achieved after two sittings of surgery:









Spoiler



Achieved after one sitting of surgery:





















Spoiler



Achieved after one sitting of FILLERS

































Spoiler: “Ending the great mewing debate once and for all” 



Adult mewing is pretty much Cope.


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Dec 23, 2019)

Lefort 999999 > shot gun implants > mewing


----------



## retard (Dec 23, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> *There were old posts either in the great work or in lookism that showed pretty much with time stamps how he suddenly got cheekbones out of nowhere, moreso than any other mewing before and after.* The kind of results children get after a few years of mewing in way less time.
> I’m happy to believe he improved his lower third and maybe even protracted his mandible and maxilla through mewing, but *getting cheekbones to pop that much and increase the Bizygomatic width through mewing when you consider the before is laughable*. _He probably even knew so himself which is why he claimed he got them through bonesmashing JFL._
> 
> 
> ...


Nose improved tons
Cheekbones improved tons 
Chin improved tons
Jaw improved tons
Hooding improved tons
Eyelid curvature improved tons
Mouth improved tons 
Forward growth improved tons

8 features that improved that would of required many surgeries, maybe not 7 but still many


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 23, 2019)

retard said:


> Nose improved tons
> Cheekbones improved tons
> Chin improved tons
> Jaw improved tons
> ...



Even if we assumed all that to be true...
And I doubt it since he likely got cheek fillers...
Only 2 of those are things that wouldn’t be doable by fillers (Nose and MAYBE mouth)

Im sorry but you’re coping too hard for mewing.

Just save money for MSE Lmfao


----------



## john2 (Dec 23, 2019)

Very impressed by the constant of the iris positioning.

High IQ thread. Mods better pin this thread. Good job, I read it all btw.

I am definitely going to mew hardcore now, ngl ded srs. I am 17 yo, so let's see what results I obtain.


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 23, 2019)

john2 said:


> Very impressed by the constant of the iris positioning.
> 
> High IQ thread. Mods better pin this thread. Good job, I read it all btw.
> 
> I am definitely going to mew hardcore now, ngl ded srs. I am 17 yo, so let's see what results I obtain.



These are the poor souls created by threads like this.


----------



## john2 (Dec 23, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> These are the poor souls created by threads like this.


Look, I mew anyways as it makes my submental region more tighter and aesthetic, plus it increases my jaw definition. 
I don't see this as a cope when it comes to simple instantaneous fixes. I have nothing to lose if I keep mewing.


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 23, 2019)

john2 said:


> Look, I mew anyways as it makes my submental region more tighter and aesthetic, plus it increases my jaw definition.
> I don't see this as a cope when it comes to simple instantaneous fixes. I have nothing to lose if I keep mewing.




As long as you have zero expectations to get any drastic positive change, and only expectations to prevent any further downswing of the maxilla, etc. then yeah mewing isn’t a cope.

If you actually want drastic positive change to your face,

Then mewing is almost certainly cope.

Just beg your parents or save up money for MSE.


----------



## MrGlutton (Dec 23, 2019)

OCDMaxxing said:


> cope





Golden Glass said:


> *There were old posts either in the great work or in lookism that showed pretty much with time stamps how he suddenly got cheekbones out of nowhere, moreso than any other mewing before and after.* The kind of results children get after a few years of mewing in way less time.
> I’m happy to believe he improved his lower third and maybe even protracted his mandible and maxilla through mewing, but *getting cheekbones to pop that much and increase the Bizygomatic width through mewing when you consider the before is laughable*. _He probably even knew so himself which is why he claimed he got them through bonesmashing JFL._
> 
> 
> ...


ok here's a better "before" picture of astrosky







will you still say it's len's distortion? I CHALLENGE you, I FUCKING challenge you to say so.


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 23, 2019)

MrGlutton said:


> ok here's a better "before" picture of astrosky
> 
> View attachment 202176
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Looks like a selfie at an arms distance at most, so


----------



## MrGlutton (Dec 23, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> Spoiler: It’s a selfie at an arms distance at most, so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're absolutely retarded then

at this point, it's obvious that you're beyond the age of 20 and seek to ruin potential of young people.

it's okay. keep on coping you delusional oldcel


----------



## HighIQcel (Dec 23, 2019)

retard said:


> no keeping your teeth together will give you a better ramus and gonial angle, and grow your jaw forwards
> 
> I’ve expanded lots with teeth together


You mean molars together? because upper teeth should be a bit ahead than lower


----------



## retard (Dec 23, 2019)

HighIQcel said:


> You mean molars together? because upper teeth should be a bit ahead than lower


yes just molars


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 23, 2019)

MrGlutton said:


> it's obvious that you're beyond the age of 20 and seek to ruin potential of young people.
> 
> it's okay keep coping you delusional oldcel



*I’m actually between 20-18 years old, and mew to prevent midface collapse but that’s it. And ive stated time and time again you CAN get positive facial change, but with MSE done first your chances of doing so are almost certain. Mewing on its own is a Hail Mary.*



MrGlutton said:


> you're absolutely retarded then



*Holy Shit

You’ve just shown anyone who reads this thread you know NOTHING about camera lens distortion.

Imagine if this man claimed he mewed for a year. *




*And OP used these two photographs, using the iris as a constant...he’d get massive facial width increase. And be another mewing success story cited by coping idiots like you            

And Astrosky’s before is much closer to the photo on the left than the one on the right when it comes to distance and apparent distortion.

Take a fucking photography class lmfao*


----------



## retard (Dec 23, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> *I’m actually between 20-18 years old, and mew to prevent midface collapse but that’s it. And ive stated time and time again you CAN get positive facial change, but with MSE done first your chances of doing so are almost certain. Mewing on its own is a Hail Mary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the amount of lens distortion would have an impact, but 1. there isnt very much of it besides of the one on astro, two the changes in the ratios are too great to be from the minuscule amount of lens distortion that will be impossible to avoid to some extent.

that picture is so inaccurate relative to the tiny bit of lens distortion there was in my examples (except for astro who we all know had massive changes)


----------



## MrGlutton (Dec 23, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> *I’m actually between 20-18 years old, and mew to prevent midface collapse but that’s it. And ive stated time and time again you CAN get positive facial change, but with MSE done first your chances of doing so are almost certain. Mewing on its own is a Hail Mary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SWIPER NO SWIPING SWIPER NO SWIPING



MUUH LENS DISTORTION, LOOOL AT THIS OLDCEL


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 23, 2019)

MrGlutton said:


> SWIPER NO SWIPING SWIPER NO SWIPING
> 
> 
> 
> MUUH LANDS DISTORTION, LOOOL AT THIS OLDCEL




•*You claimed the before picture had no lens distortion*
•*I showed it did and that you’re a hopeless Mew coper
•The change in that vid could easily be attributed to masseter hypertrophy and weight loss. *
•*Astro has been accused (using time stamps of his transformation) of using fillers for any of the legit cheek width increase he got. P*_*lus the change he got in cheekbone width...he attributed to fucking bonesmashing lmfao*_*, not mewing.* Have fun smashing your face in for results that were likely obtained from fillers, and that could easily be achieved on yourself through fillers.
•*Astro is also a self obsessed moron, here’s a before and after where he makes changes lighting, neck and ear angle in his before and afters. *







Compare these two to @Salludon ‘s before after where all the angles and everything lined up perfectly.





retard said:


> *the amount of lens distortion would have an impact, but 1. there isnt very much of it besides of the one on astro....*
> that picture is so inaccurate relative to the tiny bit of lens distortion there was in my examples (*except for astro* who we all know had massive changes)



*•Then don’t use Astrosky’s transformation. •Especially considering the fact he claims he got his increase in cheekbone width from bonesmashing* (likely fillers as had been proven in that old thread from lookism or TGW)*...NOT mewing.* I’ve said his forward growth COULD be from mewing but not the width increase you used his as an example for.




retard said:


> *two the changes in the ratios are too great to be from the minuscule amount of lens distortion
> 
> that picture is so inaccurate relative to the tiny bit of lens distortion there was in my examples *


•*No way of proving that the “lens distortion is so minimal it doesn’t take into account all the increase in widths”*. If a picture was taken less than 5 ft away, and especially with a phone camera, there’s significant lens distortion. *You’re coping because of how much effort you put into this thread. Which is understandable.*

•*You need accurate pictures with no lens distortion to ever be confident enough to make a thread titled “Ending the Mewing debate once and for all” and demanding it be stickied JFL*

•But as you say yourself:


retard said:


> *lens distortion that will be impossible to avoid to some extent.*


*•Which is exactly why these mewing posts are stupid.
•You’d need to have optimal conditions for most before and afters to be able to confidently measure differences.
•This is why Ronald Ead’s MSE before and afters are so valuable.*


----------



## reptiles (Dec 23, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> •*You claimed the before picture had no lens distortion*
> •*I showed it did and that you’re a hopeless Mew coper
> •The change in that vid could easily be attributed to masseter hypertrophy and weight loss. *
> •*Astro has been accused (using time stamps of his transformation) of using fillers for any of the legit cheek width increase he got. P*_*lus the change he got in cheekbone width...he attributed to fucking bonesmashing lmfao*_*, not mewing.* Have fun smashing your face in for results that were likely obtained from fillers, and that could easily be achieved on yourself through fillers.
> ...







Is their an age limit for this shit ?


----------



## MrGlutton (Dec 23, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Is their an age limit for this shit ?
> 
> View attachment 202267


https://looksmax.org/threads/the-age-deadline.77702/


----------



## reptiles (Dec 23, 2019)

MrGlutton said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/the-age-deadline.77702/






So 18 is still fine right ?


----------



## retard (Dec 23, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> •*You claimed the before picture had no lens distortion*
> •*I showed it did and that you’re a hopeless Mew coper
> •The change in that vid could easily be attributed to masseter hypertrophy and weight loss. *
> •*Astro has been accused (using time stamps of his transformation) of using fillers for any of the legit cheek width increase he got. P*_*lus the change he got in cheekbone width...he attributed to fucking bonesmashing lmfao*_*, not mewing.* Have fun smashing your face in for results that were likely obtained from fillers, and that could easily be achieved on yourself through fillers.
> ...


You are making this lens distortion sound like Astro literally jammed the camera 5mm from his face, by the extent you are claiming he got changes for, I don’t know why you are dick riding MSE, so hard, it gives great results I’m not denying but it isn’t the end all or be all of facial changes outside of surgery, MSE is essentially just mewing on steroids anyways, completely same premise, why is it hard for you to wrap your head around you will get results just less of them, if you are doing something to a lesser extent of something that works when i literally provided proof on other people, who are still not being affected by lens distortion


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 23, 2019)

retard said:


> You are making this lens distortion sound like Astro literally jammed the camera 5mm from his face, by the extent you are claiming he got changes for, I don’t know why you are dick riding MSE, so hard, it gives great results I’m not denying but it isn’t the end all or be all of facial changes outside of surgery, MSE is essentially just mewing on steroids anyways, completely same premise, why is it hard for you to wrap your head around you will get results just less of them, if you are doing something to a lesser extent of something that works when i literally provided proof on other people, who are still not being affected by lens distortion



*Okay bro you are a waste of time to argue with.

I said mewing potentially works at that age. MSE almost certainly does* and produces far more impressive results than Mewing EVER could

*You don’t need a camera to be 5mm away from your face to have DRAMATIC distortion:*





*I literally promote MSE because I used to think the only methods of drastic change in that older age range were surgery like SARPE, Lefort I, BSSO.It’s proven itself to be revolutionary, Mike Mew himself has said as much.

I’m also critical of MSE,* in your own thread praising it for augmenting IPD, I said it’s doubtful it would do so and any increase in Ead’s example was so small I couldn’t even detect it when I overlapped his irises.

*I have no biases here. If you want to Mew in its own go ahead. I just think it’s likely a waste of time, especially when things like MSE now exist.*


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Dec 23, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> *Okay bro you are a waste of time to argue with.
> 
> I said mewing potentially works at that age. MSE almost certainly does* and produces far more impressive results than Mewing EVER could
> 
> ...


You promote MSE, but what about cases where increasing upper jaw width will make it misaligned with lower jaw? And that often can happen if jaws are naturally of equal width. Mandible does not expand with MSE, only maxilla does.


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 23, 2019)

OCDMaxxing said:


> You promote MSE, but what about cases where increasing upper jaw width will make it misaligned with lower jaw? And that often can happen if jaws are naturally of equal width. Mandible does not expand with MSE, only maxilla does.



Multiple ways to expand lower arch/mandible. And in most cases 6-8 mm of maxilla expansion is a good amount that won’t require mandible expansion anyways. Upper arch is naturally a bit wider than lower.


----------



## retard (Dec 23, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> Multiple ways to expand lower arch/mandible. And in most cases 6-8 mm of maxilla expansion is a good amount that won’t require mandible expansion anyways. Upper arch is naturally a bit wider than lower.


Just spent 35000+$ to increase 1 PSL theory


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 23, 2019)

retard said:


> Just spent 35000+$ to increase 1 PSL theory


C
O
P
E

Mew away boys


----------



## Chadelite (Dec 23, 2019)

retard said:


> While nearly everyone acknowledge mewing is legit as a preventative/developing, there is still an ongoing debate on whether mewing is legit for changing your features. This is concrete evidence that mewing DOES work.
> 
> The current premise of progress pics by taking a picture of your side profile is inherently flawed, there is so much room for error. Frontal pictures are 100x better for gauging progress. With side profile pictures angle, lighting, and BF %, posture all contribute and are the main reasons why these types of progress pics are not good for judging changes. While they can be effective if all of those 4 variables are accounted for. Most of the time they are not. This is why we have to find a different way to gauge the progress that ignores these variables. Now lets first decide on a trait that we will associate mewing with, despite their being many aspects of your face to change we will use maxillary/zygomatic width for our parameters of measuring change. A long and narrow face is associated with mouth breathing. While good oral posture is associated with a wide and robust face. Aka maxilla and zygomatic width. Many people will say "muh suture closes" and its impossible to expand the maxilla after a certain age, but that however is not true.
> 
> ...



im sure facepuller is a must if you aren't a teenager


Golden Glass said:


> C
> O
> P
> E
> ...


nah im gonna use the unmoggable facepuller to be psl 8


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Dec 23, 2019)

retard said:


> Just spent 35000+$ to increase 1 PSL theory


I'd do it in a heartbeat if it was guaranteed 1 PSL.


Golden Glass said:


> Multiple ways to expand lower arch/mandible. And in most cases 6-8 mm of maxilla expansion is a good amount that won’t require mandible expansion anyways. Upper arch is naturally a bit wider than lower.


What are these ways?


----------



## GetThatBread (Feb 12, 2020)

So MSE made rons under eyelid a bit more compact?


----------



## crestind (Feb 12, 2020)

There's also the other guy from Lookism, username is "mr nosey nose" who seemed to have some results.

Fact. Bone remodels when consistent force is applied. People in their 30's get braces and their teeth realign. Would not be possible unless their bones were remodeling in response to the force applied.

That said, I'm skeptical tongue posture or pressure alone could do the trick as it does not seem to explain how it would expand the lower jaw. It seems that chewing tough foods is the only thing that truly allows your skull to develop as intended.

Personal anecdote: For whatever reason I have always had a tendency to chew on the right side. Only after I read some of Mew's ideas did I notice and make the connection between that habit and my appearance. The right side of my mandible much wider and there is less crowding. The left side of my mandible not so much. It is narrower and there is a bit of crowding.

Mew is not the first to notice the connection between physical force and skull development, but he is arguably responsible for popularizing it in part.


----------

